# Cpl of questions



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

What do ya'll do about grass around hives? Migratory pallets are really close to ground so grass and weeds would seem to be a problem.

On another thread they were talking about mice in hives. Do ya'll screen entrances in fall and winter?

Johnny


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

I use a gas powered weedeater to keep the area clear of grass. Also around the electric fence. I also do this to keep out fuel in case of a wildfire...


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

scrap drywall and carpet works well. my bees are offended if i use a weedeater too close.


----------



## HVH (Feb 20, 2008)

Have any of you guys read any of the bee literature from the late 1800's? I remember reading Doolittle and thinking what studs these guys were to go around all the hives and cut down the weeds and grass with a scythe.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

roundup and weedeater for the weeds. Some our our hives have mesh mousegaurds.

Matt


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I ran 4 hive pallets for a couple years. I set them on roll roofing. I don't use roundup or any chemicals around the hives anymore, so a push lawn mower was it for me for keeping the grass down. I did cut the roofing long enough to keep the weeds clear for a foot in front of the landing boards.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What do ya'll do about grass around hives? Migratory pallets are really close to ground so grass and weeds would seem to be a problem.

Nothing.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#topentrance

>On another thread they were talking about mice in hives. Do ya'll screen entrances in fall and winter?

If I had bottom entrances I would. When I did, I did.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#topentrance


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

We use round up and Gaurd star before the hives come in. Once they're in, the weeds don't grow fast enough to be problem. I will respray round up after we move the bees back out. .


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

dbest said:


> We use round up and Gaurd star before the hives come in. Once they're in, the weeds don't grow fast enough to be problem. I will respray round up after we move the bees back out. .


There is a product called Spike that comes as a 50% wettable powder.
You can use it in the winter when your bees are inactive. 
You can get several years of control with one application. 
You don't spray it on the vegetation any way, but on the ground in strips. 
Spike is a ground sterilant.
Spike will kill any plant whose roots contact it.:lookout:

Downside: Spike is slow acting, :waiting: so use it before you need to. 
Spike kills the heck out of, or damages trees if the Spike migrates. 
Long term woody plant control is what Spike is for.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Ya, we moe and whip the grass in our yards, takes time, and the bees dont like it somedays, but I tell you it is alot nicer working a beeyard with clipped grass rather than long,


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Scrapfe said:


> There is a product called Spike that comes as a 50% wettable powder.
> You can use it in the winter when your bees are inactive.
> You can get several years of control with one application.
> You don't spray it on the vegetation any way, but on the ground in strips.
> ...


We travel with our bees. So they're never really in an inactive state. We also don't always put them in the same places. However, I love the idea of applying it once I'll be sure and look it up.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

*Oust,xp by Dupont*

I use Oust,xp by Dupont. It is a preemergent that will sterilize the ground for about 3 years. I put it on with a hudson sprayer in the winter just befor a light rain. If it runs off the bee yard, it will not shrubs or trees. It only kills grasses and broadleaf weeds. 2oz in 5gal water will treat 300ft sq. The catch is 4lb costs $450.00. When I bought mine, 4 of us bought one bottle and split it. 1 lb has lasted me 15 years. It can also be sprayed directly in a conifer wind break strip and not damage the trees while keeping the weeds out.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

dbest writs:
However, I love the idea of applying it once I'll be sure and look it up.

tecumseh:
spike gained the reputation of killing a lot of grown trees that were a long ways from the area sprayed. there was more that a few law suits created from it casual use for brush control.


----------

